# How to prevent cat from injury under reclining sofa???



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello, 

I'm getting a new reclining sofa and was wondering how people prevent their cats from climbing under the couch and getting injured? Also, how can I get the cat not to sit under the 
raised footrest part?


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Make sure kitty in full view before getting up or down. Can easily be killed or seriously injured under there. Mine is 9 months and no way too keep her out of there. Just eyes on kitty before reclining or getting up. If you find a solution I would love to know!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I've wanted a nice recliner for ages but this issue has kept me from getting one. Looking forward to some good solutions.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I've been looking online and found some pet deterrents such as scat mat and other types of sonic and non shock type mats. Anyone have luck using such devices for the purpose of keeping cats from going UNDER the couch??? Most of these devices are designed to keep pets off the top of couch/sofa and kitchen counters.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

We have a recliner and there have been no problems. Hubby comes and goes from his chair as he desires. I have 5 senior cats, Polly the new 7 month old kitten and countless foster kittens scampering all over and we've never had an issue.


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Marcia, I don't know how you keep those kitties out of there. Charli goes under from the back when it is down so we can't put it up til we see her, and she goes under the front when it's up, so we have to get her out before it goes down....of course this is not every time, but frequent enough that we have to have eyes on her before moving it.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm the same as Marcia - my husband and I both use recliners at night to watch tv and we have three cats, none of whom go anywhere near them. Mystique sleeps on the cat tree, Sunny on his cardboard scratcher, and Penny on the back of the couch while we are watching tv. All the same, I'm paranoid and do look around for them before closing it. My niece did have a rabbit who was very badly injured in a recliner mechanism, and actually ended up having to be euthanized due to nerve damage in its leg.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

We had a client that lost a puppy to a recliner. I just won't take that chance.... my guys are so nosy, I can't imagine they'd stay out from under there...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I've got two Mission style rockers, and I'm always checking to make sure no ones paw or tail is under it! At least it's easy to see if anyone is under, or behind them!
A reclining sofa or big chair...no way! If I can't see...I'm just not going to take the chance!
So it's the rockers and comfy foot stools for us!


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I got used to check before pushing down the foot rest or step out to the side. No biggie. So far the cats are smart enough not to go deep underneath or leave the immediate area when they saw me standing up.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a power recliner and it's been no problem. Partly because the noise alerts them, but mostly because they LOVE when I sit it in because they all join me. :grin:


----------



## goldengrain (Feb 28, 2014)

My husband and I wanted to get an adjustable bed and a couple of reclining chairs, but we would not dare. Follow the advice that others have given - KNOW for sure where your cat is before getting up. It only takes one quick answering the door, etc, for your cat to be gone forever from your negligence. I knew a woman who lost her cat that way and for me it's not worth it.


----------

